# Gnome Abschalte-Button deaktiviert

## rizor

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ien Problem mit dem Abschalte-Button.

Wenn ich ihn neu in meinen Desktop integriere, kann ich ihn verwenden.

Nach einem Reboot ist er "schattiert" und ich muss ihn entfernen und wieder neu ins Panel integrieren um ihn wieder zu benutzen.

Wie kann ich das beheben?

Danke.

Gruß,

Sven

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Sven

Ich vermute das es mit der neuen dbus-1.2.24 Version zusammenhängen könnte,

schau doch mal ob die hier schon genannten Infos weiterhelfen.

/edit: Und falls du die consolekit Unterstützung (USE-Flag) mit eingebaut hast, dann stelle auch sicher das

/etc/init.d/consolekit

gestartet ist.

----------

## rizor

Danke, das Problem war das ConsoleKit.

----------

